# هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

سلام و محبة رب المجد يسوع المسيح تكون مع جميعكم 

آميــــــــــــــن

اليوم جبتلكم موضوع حلو جدآ 

و من العنوان عرفتوة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





عايزين تعرفوا مقدار ذكائكم أد أية ؟

دا هايبقى عن طريق ( اختبار قياس الذكاء IQ )

و دا هايبقى عن طريق الرابط دا :

هنـــــــــــــ IQ Tests ـــــــــــــــــــا

*و هتلاقوا في الجدول دة قائمة ببعض عباقرة العالم ودرجة الـ ( IQ ) الخاصة بكل منهم: *


*الاسم الوصف درجة الذكاء *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*
Bonaparte Napoleon امبراطور فرنسي 145 

Albert Einstein عالم فيزياء 160 

Adolf Hitler قائد الماني نازي 140 

Albrecht von Haller عالم و طبيب سويسري 190 

Bill J. Clinton رئيس اميركي سابق 137 

Hillary Clinton زوجة رئيس اميركي سابق 140 

Bill Gates CEO, Microsoft 160 

Bobby Fischer لاعب شطرنج اميركي 187 

Garry Kasparov لاعب شطرنج روسي 190 

Abraham Lincoln رئيس اميركي سابق 128 

Khaled ben Al-waleed قائد عربي 175 

Charles Darwin عالم طبيعة انجليزي 165 

Charles Dickens كاتب انجليزي 180 

Friedrich Hegel فيلسوف الماني 165 

Galileo Galilei فيلسوف و عالم فلك ايطالي 185 

Jodie Foster ممثلة اميركية 132 

Immanuel Kant فيلسوف الماني 175 

Ahmad Zoel عالم كيمياء مصري 165 

Adonis شاعر سوري 154 

Johann Sebastian Bach موسيقار الماني 165 

Johann von Goethe فيلسوف و اديب الماني 210 

Leonardo da Vinci فنان و عبقري ايطالي 220 

Beethoven موسيقار الماني 165 

Nicole Kidman ممثلة 132 

Nicolaus Copernicus عالم فلك بولوني 160 

Voltaire شاعر فرنسي 190 

Wolfgang Mozart موسيقار الماني 165 

Abd Alrahman Moneef اديب سعودي 158 

Blaise Pascal عالم رياضيات فرنسي 195 

Sir Isaac Newton عالم انجليزي 190 

جربوا الاختبار مع نفسكوا واستمتعوا بالتعرف على بعض قدرات عقلك الرائعة :w00t:

وعايزين من الجميع تقولولنا نتيجة الاختبار يعنى ختوا درجة كام ؟

خدوا وقتكم وركزوا كويس و ادونا درجاتكم اللى حصلتوا عليها 

ملحوظة : الأختبار بالانجلش لكن سهل و بس هو محتاج تركيز

بالتوفيييييييييييق :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## ra.mi62 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

ميرسي كتير على المعلومات الرائعة

كتري من هي المواضيع لانها بصراحة كتير مفيدة ورائعة

الله يعطيكي العافية الرب يباركك:yaka:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*

شكرآ يا رامى و دخلت الاختبار ولا لسة ؟

وانا ليا سؤال عندك محيرنى

انت لية بتكتب رد فى اى موضوع بتكتبة مقطع ؟

يعنى كل جملة فى مشاركة ..

خليهم كلهم مع بعض مرة واحدة

ودا من نظرى هو الصح يعنى


----------



## ra.mi62 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*



> شكرآ يا رامى و دخلت الاختبار ولا لسة ؟
> 
> وانا ليا سؤال عندك محيرنى
> 
> ...


 هيك برأي أحسن يعني كل جملة لحالا


----------



## ارووجة (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*

للاسف اللينك مافتح معي واااااااااااع ليش؟!! : (
ميرسي عالموضووووووووع ياجميل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*



ارووجة قال:


> للاسف اللينك مافتح معي واااااااااااع ليش؟!! : (
> ميرسي عالموضووووووووع ياجميل


 
ليييييييييييييييية مش عايز يفتح :a82:

طيب جربى كدا

http://www.iq-testing-online.com/iqintro.html


----------



## عايز افهم (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*

مشكوووووووووور موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*

شكرآ ليك

الرب يباركك


----------



## maria123 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*

كتير مفيدة ورائعة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*



maria123 قال:


> كتير مفيدة ورائعة


 
شكرآ ماريا على الرد :flowers:


----------



## مسكين و غلبان (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*

*شكرا علي الموضوع الـــــــــــــــــــ 
مسكين انا بعد التعب والمجهود في إجابة كل الأسئلة :66:
طالب مني أدفع علشان أعرف النتيجة بــــــــــــــــــــــس منين دا انا غلبااااااااااااااااااااااان
:ab5:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*



مسكين و غلبان قال:


> *شكرا علي الموضوع الـــــــــــــــــــ *
> 
> *مسكين انا بعد التعب والمجهود في إجابة كل الأسئلة :66:*
> *طالب مني أدفع علشان أعرف النتيجة بــــــــــــــــــــــس منين دا انا غلبااااااااااااااااااااااان*
> ...


 
ياااااااااااة معقول طلبوا فلوس

اصل انا تعبت من اول 20 سؤال فبطلت اكمل 

معلش بقى :t23:


----------



## veansea (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*

انا فتح معايا بس مدنيش النتيجه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*

خلصتى كل الاسئلة ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ميرنا (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شكرآ يا رامى و دخلت الاختبار ولا لسة ؟
> 
> وانا ليا سؤال عندك محيرنى
> 
> ...


القلم بيقطع  :a63:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*

انتى بتشتغلينا يا مريم
عملت الأختبار كله و فى الأخر طلب فلوس 

و خلى بالك الموقع ده فى احتمال انه يكون موقع نصب
 لأنه طلب الباسورد بتاع الماستر كارد
عموما اشتغالة جميلة 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## veansea (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*

ايوة يا فروشه خلصتهم كلهم كلهم
وادانى اى دى 
وفتحت الجزء اللى اكتب فيه الاى دى 

ومدنيش النتيجه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*



ميرنا قال:


> القلم بيقطع :a63:​




:a82: :smil8::a82:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> انتى بتشتغلينا يا مريم​
> عملت الأختبار كله و فى الأخر طلب فلوس
> 
> و خلى بالك الموقع ده فى احتمال انه يكون موقع نصب
> ...




اصل انا نفسى مكملتهوش لاخرة و معرفش اخرتة اية :dance:

بس والنبى بدام طلع نصب ماتبلغش البوليس عنى :cry2:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*



veansea قال:


> ايوة يا فروشه خلصتهم كلهم كلهم
> وادانى اى دى
> وفتحت الجزء اللى اكتب فيه الاى دى
> 
> ومدنيش النتيجه



مش عارفة يا فينسيا اعمل اية :new2:

بس عمومآ كويس انت نجحتى فى طولة البال :yahoo:​


----------



## تونى 2010 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*

شكرا وجارى المشاركه واناواثق انى ححطم الرقم القياسى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*

بالتوفييييييييييق يا تونى


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*

طيب بطلب مني مصاري عشان يقوللي درجتي .. ليش ؟؟


----------



## esambraveheart (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*

انا كمان عملته بس بيطلب رقم الكريديت كارد في النهايه بمعني انه مش مجاني  ...و اهو ده اللي مااتفقناش عليه...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*

هههههههههههههههههههه

معلش يا جماعة جات اوت فى الاخر

انا ماليش زمب​


----------



## batates (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*

:smil16:جامدة قوى بس انا مش عارفة احل منها حاجة:smil13:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل ترغب في قياس ذكائك؟؟؟ ( أختبار iq )*

معلش بطاطس :smil13:​


----------

